# New pleco: Blue Fin Panaque L239



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Still a bit shy, so not the best picture:










Let me know what you think


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Well... I think this pleco looks great. Especially the different shades of blue are amazing :nod:

Great pick up


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I think it looks great. allot nicer then the commons


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow he is amazing. I love the powder blue color.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice. ive been thinking of getting myself one of these, but there pretty touch most of the time so i think ill stay away. nice fish anyway


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice Jonas , great pick-up


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great pick up Jonas







also like the blue fins.


----------

